# Sticky  New Holland Boomer Tractor Specs.



## Live Oak

A good technical reference for the New Holland Boomer guys. Also a good comparative analysis tool for the potential buyer. 

Boomer Tractor Specs.


----------



## scout180

*NH Boomer Specs*

New web location is: http://www.newholland.com/FILES/tbl_s25SeriesText/PDFUpload290/1796/Boomer_Compact_specs.pdf

Requires Adobe Acrobat to read....

Happy spec reading!

Dave in VA


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks for the update Scout! :thumbsup: Are you thinking about a Boomer to keep that Farmall M company?


----------



## scout180

At the moment I'm just dreaming, but have a list of projects for a CUT w/BH and FEL....none of which the old M can do. No brand name selected. The local rental shop has a good looking JD 4310 that he'll be rolling over some time - maybe I'll be able to strike a deal. Brother-in-law just got a new NH TC30. I can't bring myself to dip into investments with this being an election year, oil prices, steel prices, Iraq, etc. Meanwhile, we can hope Congress expands the newly revised dual comp laws. I'm at 80% with the VA but it only gets me the tax break since I was fortunate/unfortunate enough to not get a Purple Heart....really earned one in 1974 Cambodia but that was after the '73 RVN Cease Fire/Paris Peace Accords, etc. So it doesn't count and will never be awarded although within myself I know I earned it. All I can say is that there were about 68 of us there, working from the US Embassy in Phnom Penh - wearing civvies and carying no ID card or visible weapons....Air America was the local taxi service. There were similar opns in Laos that my airdrop guys supported out of northern Thailand for years.

Airborne!
Dave


----------



## 42343

scout180 said:


> At the moment I'm just dreaming, but have a list of projects for a CUT w/BH and FEL....none of which the old M can do. No brand name selected. The local rental shop has a good looking JD 4310 that he'll be rolling over some time - maybe I'll be able to strike a deal. Brother-in-law just got a new NH TC30. I can't bring myself to dip into investments with this being an election year, oil prices, steel prices, Iraq, etc. Meanwhile, we can hope Congress expands the newly revised dual comp laws. I'm at 80% with the VA but it only gets me the tax break since I was fortunate/unfortunate enough to not get a Purple Heart....really earned one in 1974 Cambodia but that was after the '73 RVN Cease Fire/Paris Peace Accords, etc. So it doesn't count and will never be awarded although within myself I know I earned it. All I can say is that there were about 68 of us there, working from the US Embassy in Phnom Penh - wearing civvies and carying no ID card or visible weapons....Air America was the local taxi service. There were similar opns in Laos that my airdrop guys supported out of northern Thailand for years.
> 
> Airborne!
> Dave


The site is not working just fyi..."page not found"


----------



## unsquidly

KETCHUP said:


> The site is not working just fyi..."page not found"


 
Not sure what site you are talking about but since this thread is over 18 years old I would not be shocked to see a site talked about here not working......


----------



## 42343

Didn't notice the date, thanks.
There's a lot of post that need cleaning up on this site it seems.


----------



## pogobill

Seems you misunderstand the forums. Information is posted for all to use in their search for information, not just members. Links to sites within posts that are a few years old, or older may no longer be active or relevant. Businesses go out of business, websites change, etc.

We are not at liberty to just delete posts or change information that members have submitted, as long as the comments are not caustic or inflammatory, we leave them alone.

When you do respond to an old post, you should get this message... " *This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.* 

Here's hoping you understand this position and continue to enjoy contributing and hearing the voices of the other members.


----------



## 42343

Just explaining, not complaining. I understand the forum, maybe I should have said "I wish the poster would update or remove the now irrelevant info"!!


----------



## pogobill

Now that would work! There are so many issues brought forward on these forums and so much good information shared, but with no follow up on the outcome and solution to the issues by the original poster, the thread becomes more frustrating than helpful.
Thanks for clearing that up.
Cheers


----------



## unsquidly

pogobill said:


> Now that would work! There are so many issues brought forward on these forums and so much good information shared, but with no follow up on the outcome and solution to the issues by the original poster, the thread becomes more frustrating than helpful.
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> Cheers



That is about the biggest problem that I see with this forum.............Folks come on here, ask a question, are giving solutions and information and never come back to update the problem/question.......


----------



## pogobill

It's the nature of the beast, I guess. We can't make them come back, but we can ask them to follow up when we are offering advise.


----------

